# McGinnis Ferry MORON



## Mickey Flatshoals (Aug 24, 2019)

I got to McGinnis about 6:30 this morning. I was the only truck in the parking lot. As I walked down the ramp with my kayak I noticed the familiar glow of a bobber. Familiar, not because I know what a bobber looks like but familiar because this bobber belongs to the Asian poacher. I’ve seen him on many occasions lurking around the boat ramp at the butt crack of dawn.

This is the damage he left when I ran him off.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 24, 2019)

the mad carp poacher. Get his number next time, I will give him a all you can eat license


----------



## livinoutdoors (Aug 24, 2019)

How is it poaching to fish for carp and gar with a bobber?


----------



## Mickey Flatshoals (Aug 24, 2019)

He leaves 20 fish on the ramp every time he’s out there. Why not just throw them back?


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 24, 2019)

I say lettem have at it.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 24, 2019)

Lol i thought they were gonna be trout?


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 24, 2019)

If I was going to bully a little Asian dude. I would make sure he took his fish.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 24, 2019)

Well we know for sure he ain't no ninja


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Aug 24, 2019)

This story is one sided. IMO
If you don’t run him off everytime he might be taking those nasty carp for a dinner. Keeping them dead but fresh in the water. Did you ask to see his license? Is there a limit on carp and gar?
What’s he doing with them fish anyway?
Do the ones left behind ever have a arrow hole in them from somebody else.
I’ve seen Asian’s do much worse things than fish for carp at dawn.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 24, 2019)

He's there every day


----------



## Mickey Flatshoals (Aug 24, 2019)

I don’t know what he takes home but he leaves the carp and gar all over the ramp.


----------



## across the river (Aug 24, 2019)

I know him. Terrible guy.  He also hunts coyotes, pigeons, feral pigs, and armadillos out of season.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 24, 2019)

FISH NAZI!  NO CARP 4 U!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 24, 2019)

Semi-Pro said:


> FISH NAZI!  NO CARP 4 U!


? ? ? ?


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 24, 2019)

There are no restrictions on carp. If you hate that guy,  just wait til you hear about bowfishing....


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 24, 2019)

ryanh487 said:


> There are no restrictions on carp. If you hate that guy,  just wait til you hear about bowfishing....


I personally have never understood the sport of bowfishing and throwing all those fish away


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 24, 2019)

I'd call the DNR,,,,no way he has a license,,,,


----------



## Dennis (Aug 24, 2019)

I've never seen him with anything but trout. He walks there I guess and I think he's been busted before but he is there before daylight every time I've ever been there and he's using bait also.


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 24, 2019)

Semi-Pro said:


> I personally have never understood the sport of bowfishing and throwing all those fish away


Carp are the equivalent of aquatic armadillos.  They are not native and strip aquatic vegetation,  damaging habitat for native game fish.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 24, 2019)

What i wanna knowbnb is what the heck is that
Dude using for bait. I cant catch a carp to save my life


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 24, 2019)

ryanh487 said:


> Carp are the equivalent of aquatic armadillos.  They are not native and strip aquatic vegetation,  damaging habitat for native game fish.


What about gar?


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 24, 2019)

ryanh487 said:


> Carp are the equivalent of aquatic armadillos.  They are not native and strip aquatic vegetation,  damaging habitat for native game fish.


I thought only Grass carp were invasive?


----------



## Kdog (Aug 24, 2019)

How did he catch the gar?


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 24, 2019)

Semi-Pro said:


> What about gar?



Spotted gar are non- native to several waterways in the state and aside from eating game fish,  they also steal bait, cut lines and damage lures.


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 24, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I thought only Grass carp were invasive?


All carp are of Asian origin


----------



## BoosterC (Aug 24, 2019)

Mickey Flatshoals said:


> This is the damage he left when I ran him off.



My question to you is: What gives you the right to run him off?


----------



## Pig Predator (Aug 24, 2019)

I flip bait stealin creek chubs on the bank all the time....something will eat it, I promise.


----------



## Sixes (Aug 24, 2019)

Is he knocking them in the head? I can't figure out why they are all dead. Not that I care, overall, taking out a non native, destructive fish is a good thing.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 24, 2019)

Carp gon be carp


----------



## RamblinWreck (Aug 24, 2019)

That section of river is artificial-only, and if he is using bait, that is illegal - period. I also fish McGinnis a lot, and I think I've seen the guy, he smokes like a chimney - right? He leaves a ton of cigarette butts on the ground. Diversity at its finest.

This thread also answered a question I had in my mind from fishing McGinnis one day. I lost a big fish and a good lure - big fish on, then suddenly nothing - like the line was cut. I suspected a gar, but I wasn't sure there were gar in there. Now I know.


----------



## JakkBauer (Aug 24, 2019)

lol he could be using something like rotenone to just poison up all the fish

that or he is an amazing carp fisherman


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Aug 25, 2019)

across the river said:


> I know him. Terrible guy.  He also hunts coyotes, pigeons, feral pigs, and armadillos out of season.



looks like hes helping out with out the right choices


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 25, 2019)

ryanh487 said:


> Spotted gar are non- native to several waterways in the state and aside from eating game fish,  they also steal bait, cut lines and damage lures.


Stealing bait, cutting lines, damaging lures.......those things sound worse than the Asian poacher.    Someone let the warden know about this as well.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 25, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Stealing bait, cutting lines, damaging lures.......those things sound worse than the Asian poacher.    Someone let the warden know about this as well.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 25, 2019)

If I was 5 foot tall, 110 pounds soaking wet, an Asian and fishing by myself in the dark.....I would haul tail every time I saw truck headlights coming to a boat ramp at dawn too. I'm a big white boy and as redneck as they come, I tote a pistol and I'm still real cautious when somebody pulls up. Have to know he's doing something wrong before you start pointing fingers. If you don't, then you are stereo typing him just like he is afraid of. Does he come back and get his fish after you've cleared the AO ?


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 25, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> If I was 5 foot tall, 110 pounds soaking wet, an Asian and fishing by myself in the dark.....I would haul tail every time I saw truck headlights coming to a boat ramp at dawn too. I'm a big white boy and as redneck as they come, I tote a pistol and I'm still real cautious when somebody pulls up. Have to know he's doing something wrong before you start pointing fingers. If you don't, then you are stereo typing him just like he is afraid of. Does he come back and get his fish after you've cleared the AO ?



It's not legal to fish the hooch more than 30 minutes before sunrise.  So if he had all those fish by legal light,  he WAS fishing illegally.  Just nothing wrong with the carp and gar he left behind.


----------



## Browniez (Aug 25, 2019)

That dude is a great human who doesn’t use bait and eats his suckers. Only targets suckers.

He will hold your boat, give you a smoke, share his coffee. He has no English. He uses small plastic jigs under a glow bobber.

We call him the Mayor.
We usually slightly bow to each other and he holds my boat as I pull the truck up. He sometimes motions to the phone to see if we have caught anything good recently.

There are a couple guys who do poach trout there, there is only one Mayor of the carp.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 25, 2019)

Browniez said:


> That dude is a great human who doesn’t use bait and eats his suckers. Only targets suckers.
> 
> He will hold your boat, give you a smoke, share his coffee. He has no English. He uses small plastic jigs under a glow bobber.
> 
> ...


There it is


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 25, 2019)

I think o.p. should bring him a biscuit nextvtime he goes


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 25, 2019)

Perhaps he who is without sin should cast the first stone.


----------



## Browniez (Aug 25, 2019)

Semi-Pro said:


> I think o.p. should bring him a biscuit nextvtime he goes



He won’t take it. We’ve brought him coffee and biscuits as a way of saying thanks. He won’t take it, seems to be a pride thing

One thing is for sure. He is Always out in conditions that most wouldn’t be. Dude is tough.

People on here and on the river know I will call in a poacher, and he ain’t one.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 25, 2019)

He could be stealing his food instead of catching it. Id leave him alone. Someone could have dumped them fish out of a boat live well when they were leaving. If they were his I would think he would have them on a stringer and hidden so if he got run off, he could come back and get them.


----------



## JerryG (Aug 25, 2019)

Mayor didn't kill those fish.  Most I've ever seen him leave with is a plastic bag with a few suckers and the occassional stocker.  I've never seen him catch a carp, which would likely break his tiny ultralight rig in half, or a gar.  Never even seen a gar in that stretch of river.  He doesnt fish bait, he fishes a bait style rig with a bobber and split shot but uses a very small soft plastic grub.  

OP, you chasing big browns?  Be sure to take a sweet shot of a dead one sitting in your kitchen sink for us, like your 9lb largie from the Hooch.


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 25, 2019)

JerryG said:


> Mayor didn't kill those fish.  Most I've ever seen him leave with is a plastic bag with a few suckers and the occassional stocker.  I've never seen him catch a carp, which would likely break his tiny ultralight rig in half, or a gar.  Never even seen a gar in that stretch of river.  He doesnt fish bait, he fishes a bait style rig with a bobber and split shot but uses a very small soft plastic grub.
> 
> OP, you chasing big browns?  Be sure to take a sweet shot of a dead one sitting in your kitchen sink for us, like your 9lb largie from the Hooch.


----------



## Browniez (Aug 25, 2019)

LTZ25 said:


>



Shots fired. This should be good. 

You can count me in for a second on JerryG.

Another reason we don’t talk big trout on here.


----------



## JakkBauer (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Philhutch80 (Aug 25, 2019)

Browniez said:


> Shots fired. This should be good.
> 
> You can count me in for a second on JerryG.
> 
> Another reason we don’t talk big trout on here.



Ill third that motion with Alex and Jerry.


----------



## JakkBauer (Aug 25, 2019)

so let me get this straight? mickey flatshoals is actively looking for a big brown so he can eat it?


----------



## Raylander (Aug 25, 2019)

I heard some Asian was down there bow fishing for the big browns..


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 25, 2019)

Inn


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 25, 2019)

Dem gonna be some grouper sized bass steaks


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Aug 26, 2019)

dang


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Aug 26, 2019)

Now I remember why I never come in this forum


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 26, 2019)

Went looking for a big brown....ended up stepping in big brown.  Boy, them turn tables.

And, just a PSA. Dunno what flavor Asian dude is, but I've known some Koreans and Vietnamese. Good people. The thing is, both those countries had been in extended conflict for decades. If Asian dude is my age, in his 40's or 50's, and is from either of those countries, it's a good bet dude has been through some hardship in his life and has had to fight hard to survive.

He prolly is not the one to go messing with too much. If I were OP,  I'd be sure and try not to play "Citizen's Arrest- Game Warden style" anymore. If I were OP, I'd take to heart the life lesson here. Always stay in your own lane. If Asain was poaching, and OP was right, what was gonna get accomplished by posting here? Asian dude wasn't gonna read it so if he had been poaching this wasn't gonna stop him. There just wasn't any win to be had by taking this route, and now the thread reeks of big brown, burn, and busted.


----------



## Pete777 (Aug 26, 2019)

"Citizens Arrest" doesn't usually end up like on the Andy Griffith TV show.
LEO's don't like to see it.
"Running someone off" from public property is out of line. LEO's don't like that either.
And if someone 'pulls' on another person who is unarmed, the one doing the 'pulling' is going to jail if caught.
Jail is not a good place to be, even just long enough to make bond. The REAL jailbirds are always waiting for tough guys....they like that.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Aug 26, 2019)

Actual gif of Mickey Flatshoals' interaction with the Mayor.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Actual gif of Mickey Flatshoals' interaction with the Mayor.


? ? ? ?


----------



## b5fish (Aug 26, 2019)

They were definitely dumped there. Those fish aint local to that ramp.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 26, 2019)

Thread fail


----------



## 615groundpounder (Aug 26, 2019)

A few years ago there were dead whole tilapia dumped at that ramp.  I don't know why someone would dump fish at a ramp from another location but they do.


----------



## JakkBauer (Aug 26, 2019)

615groundpounder said:


> A few years ago there were dead whole tilapia dumped at that ramp.  I don't know why someone would dump fish at a ramp from another location but they do.


yes, i caught a tilapia at jones bridge once... idk what that was all about but it happens


----------



## RamblinWreck (Aug 26, 2019)

I'm headed to McG tomorrow, but I expect it might be too muddy to fish with this rain. I'll say hi to the mayor for y'all.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 26, 2019)

615groundpounder said:


> A few years ago there were dead whole tilapia dumped at that ramp.  I don't know why someone would dump fish at a ramp from another location but they do.


Might have been spoiled goods from the market.We had a Asian market here that got busted dumping spoiled crab and shrimp into the Chattahoochee.https://www.wrbl.com/news/local-news/blue-crab-and-shrimp-dumping-lands-local-grocer-in-hot-water/


----------



## Fullnet2 (Aug 26, 2019)

Is there a size limit ?


----------



## Philhutch80 (Aug 26, 2019)

Fullnet2 said:


> Is there a size limit ?



On the spoiled crab and shrimp from the market?


----------



## JakkBauer (Aug 26, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> On the spoiled crab and shrimp from the market?


all u can eat


----------



## Batjack (Aug 26, 2019)

WHY.. oh.. WHY do I keep looking in here?


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 26, 2019)

Sweetwater said:


> And, just a PSA. Dunno what flavor Asian dude is, but I've known some Koreans and Vietnamese. Good people. The thing is, both those countries had been in extended conflict for decades. If Asian dude is my age, in his 40's or 50's, and is from either of those countries, it's a good bet dude has been through some hardship in his life and has had to fight hard to survive.



I'm not sure how I ended up reading this whole thread... but what Sweetwater said above hits home to me. A few years ago I had a rental property up for sale. I hadn't wanted it when I bought it but it was in a package deal so I got it. I put it up for sale for 24000. Not much anyone would really want and not a good neighborhood. I had a few people look at it, most wanting owner financing. Finally a Vietnamese lady and her son wanted to buy it, full price, 8 % interest, 12 months financing, 10 % penalty on late payments. That's a big monthly payment. I had an attorney draw up the paperwork and do the closing. She paid all the closing cost. I got to know this lady real well over the next 12 months. You wouldn't believe the hardship she'd been through. Her deceased husband had joined the USAF at 16. He jumped off the helicopter when he was being evacuated from Vietnam. He wouldn't leave her. He got her, her 2 year old son (not his), and her mother out of Vietnam. She rode in a helicopter with machine guns at the open doors. She had absolutely amazing pictures of her husband in the military from many years ago. The stories she told me would make a movie, make the hair stand up on your arms, bring tears to your eyes. As hard as it was to understand her I could listen to her talk for hours. I never once had to call or go looking for a payment. If she couldn't pay it all she paid what she could on time and wrote me a post dated check for the balance and a separate check for the late charge. Her husband died in the early 90's from cancer due to agent orange exposure. He left her with 7 children, some of them still at home, in a country where she had a language barrier to deal with. She owns 17 wooded acres in Meriwether county that they bought before her husband died. She and her youngest son (now in his 30's) love to fish, mud fish in particular because they make something similar to salmon patties with them. Please don't judge people. Some of them might actually turn out to be a very good friend to have.


----------



## Tom W. (Aug 27, 2019)

I remember the incident with the dead creatures from the Columbus market. I figured that they were just going to feed the catfish and turtles.....


----------



## Big7 (Aug 27, 2019)

ryanh487 said:


> All carp are of Asian origin


Not sure about that.  They are considered a prize "game fish" in western Europe. Not saying you are wrong. I don't know.

I seen the "regular" Buffalo Carp at the Farmer's Market last Friday for 99 cents a pound. They got some good stuff in there. I need to remember to take a cooler next time. I did get some smoked herring, brined herring, fish sauce and some pickled green tomatoes. I love to go there. They have some good stuff. Most of it is super high quality at a decent price.


----------



## JakkBauer (Aug 27, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Not sure about that.  They are considered a prize "game fish" in western Europe. Not saying you are wrong. I don't know.
> 
> I seen the "regular" Buffalo Carp at the Farmer's Market last Friday for 99 cents a pound. They got some good stuff in there. I need to remember to take a cooler next time. I did get some smoked herring, brined herring, fish sauce and some pickled green tomatoes. I love to go there. They have some good stuff. Most of it is super high quality at a decent price.


carp are native to Asia but were introduced in Europe in a domesticated fashion for aquaculture and eventually became a prized game fish there

edit: i know this from studying the origins of particular types of koi, for instance the butterfly koi was made from a crossbreed from a particularly ugly carp that lived in small canal area in Asia that had long flowing fins, took many attempts but finally a generation was born with the fins however they were still ugly, that generation almost got trashed but was hung onto for whatever reason and in their spawn the following years were just a few beautifully colored butterfly fin koi


----------



## across the river (Aug 27, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Not sure about that.  They are considered a prize "game fish" in western Europe. Not saying you are wrong. I don't know.
> 
> I seen the "regular" Buffalo Carp at the Farmer's Market last Friday for 99 cents a pound. They got some good stuff in there. I need to remember to take a cooler next time. I did get some smoked herring, brined herring, fish sauce and some pickled green tomatoes. I love to go there. They have some good stuff. Most of it is super high quality at a decent price.




It depends on what you mean by native, but common carp were originally native to Asia and Eastern Europe.   They were the prized sport fish of the day.   When Europeans settles the U.S. they couldn't believe there weren't any here, so they starting bringing them in themselves.  Now they are a trash fish that people shoot with a bow.   How times changes.


----------



## ShoalBandit (Aug 27, 2019)

Next time you see a pile of carp and gar I'd check to see if they were shot with an arrow...that'd be my guess. They were most likely shot that night at Lanier and dumped there on the way home to avoid a big stinking mess at a busy public ramp the next day-which is bad for bowfishing. One release at the dam and the 'mess' is gone at the river. The cold water also slows decomposition in the summer heat. All IMO.


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 27, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Not sure about that.  They are considered a prize "game fish" in western Europe. Not saying you are wrong. I don't know.
> 
> I seen the "regular" Buffalo Carp at the Farmer's Market last Friday for 99 cents a pound. They got some good stuff in there. I need to remember to take a cooler next time. I did get some smoked herring, brined herring, fish sauce and some pickled green tomatoes. I love to go there. They have some good stuff. Most of it is super high quality at a decent price.




They have been here a looong time but they were introduced from Asia to europe long before that and then from Europe Asia to North America, as early as the 1830s.


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 27, 2019)

ShoalBandit said:


> Next time you see a pile of carp and gar I'd check to see if they were shot with an arrow...that'd be my guess. They were most likely shot that night at Lanier and dumped there on the way home to avoid a big stinking mess at a busy public ramp the next day-which is bad for bowfishing. One release at the dam and the 'mess' is gone at the river. The cold water also slows decomposition in the summer heat. All IMO.



My granpa and uncles would go to the hooch, catch carp, and then plow them under in the garden in the fall right after summer harvest. Those fish aint being wasted though, those nutrients are fertilizing the river instead of dirt.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 27, 2019)

across the river said:


> It depends on what you mean by native, but common carp were originally native to Asia and Eastern Europe.   They were the prized sport fish of the day.   When Europeans settles the U.S. they couldn't believe there weren't any here, so they starting bringing them in themselves.  Now they are a trash fish that people shoot with a bow.   How times changes.



Good limb hook bait. If you can get the nickel sized off without getting your hands cut. 

Chunk it up and make sure all baits have some skin on. Tough, and leaves an oil slick a Big Cat or Turtle can easily find.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Aug 27, 2019)

This is a buncha carp!


----------



## Philhutch80 (Aug 27, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> This is a buncha carp!



Carpe Carp!


----------



## RamblinWreck (Aug 27, 2019)

Y'all stop carping about it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm amazed that there are trout in a river with that many carp and gar in it.


----------



## Mickey Flatshoals (Aug 28, 2019)

Hey, I just finished catching up on this thread after a few days away, it blew up in a hurry.

Asian dude (the mayor) - not trying to be racist, trying to be identifying. I'm sure anyone who frequents the ramp early knows him if i say asian dude.

"ran him off" - I was hyperbolic when I said he leaves fish at the ramp every time I see him. He throws his cigarette butts all over the ramp and leaves plastic bags and the occasional fish but this is only the second time this summer I've seen this many fish on the ramp. He's polite and helpful and a little skittish unless he's seen you before. I asked him about it but he doesn't speak a lick of english. I continued to ask in a hand gesture manner. He reeled in his line and took off into the bush on the south side of the ramp. I didn't pull a gun or raise my voice. I see him every time I get there before the sun comes up and I've dropped my truck off as early as 5am. Y'all know the hooch fishing hours.

As for those who try to shame me for eating a big fish, it's a slippery slope to judge someone on the size of game they catch, kill, trap, and consume. Also, my family and neighbors enjoyed eating it.

When I think about the whole situation it becomes harder for me to believe all those fish were caught there. If they were, may be I will bow to the asian master carper when I see him next time.


----------



## Fullnet2 (Aug 28, 2019)

Is he using ultra light or a fly rod ?


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 29, 2019)

Fullnet2 said:


> Is he using ultra light or a fly rod ?


Dynamite


----------



## Teh Wicked (Aug 29, 2019)

I have seen dozens of carp that size and bigger closer to Buford dam. I would suspect they are all up and down the river.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Aug 29, 2019)

Teh Wicked said:


> I have seen dozens of carp that size and bigger closer to Buford dam. I would suspect they are all up and down the river.



Those are not carp, those are suckers. They are all through the river especially up by the dam. We will see schools of hundreds of them swimming at low water. Some are well over two feet in length.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 29, 2019)

Looks like a carp to me


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 29, 2019)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Looks like a carp to me


Nice fish. Congrats ????


----------



## Philhutch80 (Aug 29, 2019)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Looks like a carp to me



Yup looks like a carp to me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2019)

Suckers don`t have barbels.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 29, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Suckers don`t have barbels.


A friend of mine loves to eat them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> A friend of mine loves to eat them.




So do we. It`s all in how you clean and gash them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 29, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> So do we. It`s all in how you clean and gash them.


He gashed them also. 
I guess there is a red horse sucker.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> He gashed them also.
> I guess there is a red horse sucker.




Yes They start their run when the dogwoods start to bloom. Way back in the day folks would gillnet em.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 29, 2019)

Suckers follow the Browns,,,,eat their eggs during Spawn,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Suckers follow the Browns,,,,eat their eggs during Spawn,,,,




They must do a good job of it then, because there`s not a brown trout to be found down here on the lower Flint or any of it`s tributaries.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 29, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> They must do a good job of it then, because there`s not a brown trout to be found down here on the lower Flint or any of it`s tributaries.


Up here,if you latch on to a white sucker,,,,Browns are probably in the area,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 29, 2019)

From what I can see in the pic, it looks like a mixture of carp and redhorse suckers. I would also guess that they were left there by a bowfisherman. Carp don't die when you catch them. They'll live for a couple hours on dry land.


----------



## JakkBauer (Aug 29, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Up here,if you latch on to a white sucker,,,,Browns are probably in the area,,,,


lol thats the second time i have seen you give this advice and now i have to say...

you are gonna catch a brown before you catch a sucker AND you dont have to look for suckers to find browns the browns are in every area


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 29, 2019)

JakkBauer said:


> lol thats the second time i have seen you give this advice and now i have to say...
> 
> you are gonna catch a brown before you catch a sucker AND you dont have to look for suckers to find browns the browns are in every area


You missed my point,,,,I was catfishing,,,,with crawlers,,,,caught two white suckers,,,,five minutes later,,,,a huge Brown,,,,while catfishin ????


----------



## mpwarrak (Sep 1, 2019)

I refuse to believe that I just read all 5 pages of this.  I will never get those 10 minutes of my life back.


----------



## JakkBauer (Sep 2, 2019)

mpwarrak said:


> I refuse to believe that I just read all 5 pages of this.  I will never get those 10 minutes of my life back.


dont lie to yourself this is the best thread on this forum


----------



## JakkBauer (Sep 3, 2019)

Ok soooooooooooo I caught this at McGinnis over labor day weekend...... what is actually going on at McGinnis? Call Mulder and Scully


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2019)

JakkBauer said:


> Ok soooooooooooo I caught this at McGinnis over labor day weekend...... what is actually going on at McGinnis? Call Mulder and Scully
> View attachment 981888


For someone who has never caught one,,,,that's a white bass,correct?


----------



## Browniez (Sep 3, 2019)

Boy I’m glad trout fishing doesn’t interest me much anymore.


----------



## JakkBauer (Sep 3, 2019)

Browniez said:


> Boy I’m glad trout fishing doesn’t interest me much anymore.


im more into fishing for kraken these days


----------



## JakkBauer (Sep 3, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> For someone who has never caught one,,,,that's a white bass,correct?


yar matey


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2019)

JakkBauer said:


> yar matey


Thanks,,,,I hear their good eatin,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2019)

JakkBauer said:


> yar matey


Hopefully I can get down there for the run next year,,,,


----------



## JakkBauer (Sep 3, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Hopefully I can get down there for the run next year,,,,


yea man the white bass run at mcginnis ferry is unreal


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2019)

JakkBauer said:


> yea man the white bass run at mcginnis ferry is unreal


? ? ? ?,,,,I was thinking more along the lines of Franklin,,,,on the Hooch,,,,


----------



## Browniez (Sep 3, 2019)

JakkBauer said:


> im more into fishing for kraken these days



Cmon man Krakens were played out a while ago


----------



## JakkBauer (Sep 3, 2019)

Browniez said:


> Cmon man Krakens were played out a while ago


i figure it hasnt been in style since the 1600s, time to bring it back like the 80s


----------



## Teh Wicked (Sep 3, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> Those are not carp, those are suckers. They are all through the river especially up by the dam. We will see schools of hundreds of them swimming at low water. Some are well over two feet in length.


 I have physically seen people catch carp at the dam under that bridge. Little Asian dude comes out there and catches them.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Sep 3, 2019)

Teh Wicked said:


> I have physically seen people catch carp at the dam under that bridge. Little Asian dude comes out there and catches them.



I have talked to that guy. Very nice guy but those looked like suckers that he had. This was around April.


----------



## hopper (Sep 3, 2019)

these use to scatter the banks of the hooch before the dam was built.


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 3, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Well we know for sure he ain't no ninja


How would you know if he was?


----------



## JakkBauer (Sep 3, 2019)

hopper said:


> View attachment 981943these use to scatter the banks of the hooch before the dam was built.


yeah man, i heard there are still a couple left. i been on the HUNT


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 3, 2019)

hopper said:


> these use to scatter the banks of the hooch before the dam was built.



MMMmmmmmm...Calamari. 

Went fishing with an uncle when I was a kid. We were using chicken livers. I asked my uncle what the difference was between bait and food.
He told me to ask my mother.
I learned a coupla lessons that day. One was not to go repeating things to mother even if a grown up told me to. The other was raw liver does not taste as good as fried liver does.


So, this thread went from 0-100 and now back to 0 again. It's like Ruth Bader Ginsburgh, it just refuses to die.


----------



## JakkBauer (Sep 3, 2019)

Sweetwater said:


> MMMmmmmmm...Calamari.
> 
> Went fishing with an uncle when I was a kid. We were using chicken livers. I asked my uncle what the difference was between bait and food.
> He told me to ask my mother.
> ...


this thread is starting to feel like home, what are you talking about


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 3, 2019)

JakkBauer said:


> this thread is starting to feel like home, what are you talking about



I dont know why....but I read your post in Bobby Hills voice.


----------



## JakkBauer (Sep 3, 2019)

Sweetwater said:


> I dont know why....but I read your post in Bobby Hills voice.


cuz u aint doin it right if you aint talkin ina funny voice!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 3, 2019)

You think those boys in Franklin would take kindly to a friendly Yank?


----------



## JakkBauer (Sep 3, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You think those boys in Franklin would take kindly to a friendly Yank?


yea sure but to answer your next question before you ask it... no those are not mashed potatoes, them are grits


----------



## JakkBauer (Sep 8, 2019)

So whats the update on McGinnis guys?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 8, 2019)

JakkBauer said:


> yea sure but to answer your next question before you ask it... no those are not mashed potatoes, them are grits


? ? ? ?,,,,as long as they have cheese in them,,,,


----------

